# Asus Mining RX470 4GB BIOS could not be found ...



## MTF96zn (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello
 I could not find bios for this Mining Graphics card     https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/MINING-RX470-4G/     .
Actually I want  to change it's bios to convert from mining edition to gaming edition  so is there any equivalent BIOS to this card to make that happen ???

I watched this video from youtube : 







    and I thought why not I have similar card and I can make a good use of this mod but I hit the rock bottom coz I could not find the bios not even the original BIOS for the card so how come I could find a gaming  variant BIOS for Mining card as in the youtube video ... I only need a working bios file  So please help me out to fix this matter if possible for you guyz thank you alot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello, Welcome to TechPowerUp. Your call is important to us. Unfortunately all lines are busy, Please hold the line and an operator will be with you as soon as they are available <waiting queue music>

@eidairaman1 


Can i suggest that you prepare your card by removing the cooler and giving us a picture of the GPU die itself and of the memory. Seeing the model numbers on both will greatly reduce the time needed in finding the right bios. a MPN or SKU number would also be helpful.


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 9, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hello, Welcome to TechPowerUp. Your call is important to us. Unfortunately all lines are busy, Please hold the line and an operator will be with you as soon as they are available <waiting queue music>
> 
> @eidairaman1
> 
> ...


thank you very much for fast response I will send these picture that you requested as fast as possible


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Im on my day job, so it will take a bit, dont abandon the forum, you will be provided an answer



MTF96zn said:


> Hello
> I could not find bios for this Mining Graphics card     https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/MINING-RX470-4G/     .
> Actually I want  to change it's bios to convert from mining edition to gaming edition  so is there any equivalent BIOS to this card to make that happen ???
> 
> ...



Is the card currently working? Does it have the monitor working on it?


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im on my day job, so it will take a bit, dont abandon the forum, you will be provided an answer
> 
> 
> 
> Is the card currently working? Does it have the monitor working on it?


 hello
yea it is working I'm running it via DVI connector now
and I managed to make a backup from current BIOS but haven't found a Gaming variant  Bios for this card and of course the card I think has a different  name too "Asus MINING-RX470-4G-LED" maybe that can ring a bell ...
thanks for your help ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

There is no official gaming bios for it it was intended for mining though it should work for gaming too as long as its still got the original bios from the mfr, if someone has flashed it again since then you need the original bios which I'll be happy to have a look for

Does the card work in games?


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah, a mining card isn't going to have an official "gaming" BIOS. These cards, after all, were intended for mining...

That said, if it works (assuming you got a good deal on it) just be happy with it.

The only thing you can do, *if you're willing to risk your card*, is try flashing a BIOS from another ASUS RX470. Chances are good that it might not work at all if you do this, though...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

Just had a quick look there none with the same device and sub system id I could find so would need to mod a bios in PBE to be able to flash it with a non mining bios file though op needs to clarify if the gpu actually works in games, if so then there's no need to flash it anyway


hat said:


> Yeah, a mining card isn't going to have an official "gaming" BIOS. These cards, after all, were intended for mining...
> 
> That said, if it works (assuming you got a good deal on it) just be happy with it.
> 
> The only thing you can do, *if you're willing to risk your card*, is try flashing a BIOS from another ASUS RX470. Chances are good that it might not work at all if you do this, though...


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hello, Welcome to TechPowerUp. Your call is important to us. Unfortunately all lines are busy, Please hold the line and an operator will be with you as soon as they are available <waiting queue music>
> 
> @eidairaman1
> 
> ...



Here these are the stuff i could find on the card maybe useful things In those ... and I think memory controllers are made by Samsung ... . *An other thing is I think the card looks similar to Expedition versions of Asus Graphics card* .... _*like RX570 **Expedition*_


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> Here these are the stuff i could find on the card maybe useful things In those ... and I think memory controllers are made by Samsung ... . *An other thing is I think the card looks similar to Expedition versions of Asus Graphics card .... like RX570 **Expedition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the card actually work in games or not?


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Does the card actually work in games or not?


 I just Tested in PUBG and it worked fine I  guess  coz I never had a RX 470 before so I cant be sure if the Bios or card is suitable for gaming without flashing a MODDED BIOS ... The rig manged to hit 130fps on medium- High setting 1080p ....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

OK then leave it alone this isn't a bios modded mining card is a mfr mining labeled card but will run games just the same as non mining card and usually there is no difference apart from maybe lack of display connectors. There's no way to flash the bios to change it without modding it and no reason to as the card works. Had it been a card that someone had flashed with a "mining" bios and crashed in games then you would look at flashing the original bios onto the card to fix it, but that's not the case here.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2019)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Chances are you'll break it yourself. Sounds like it works fine for gaming, so just leave it be...


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

ah ok I will test it and will report back thanks for your time and the effort you put in the matter guyz ...

Hello again
I have tested  several games  and there are some problems... first PUBG and World of Tanks are running ok but games like BF1 and Apex are not working correct after running these games system restarts and some times  there will be a Blue Screen of Death  and I'm not sure that whats wrong ...  I didn't OC the card 
I'm really seeing forward to help me out with this matter ... Thank you alot


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> ah ok I will test it and will report back thanks for your time and the effort you put in the matter guyz ...
> 
> Hello again
> I have tested  several games  and there are some problems... first PUBG and World of Tanks are running ok but games like BF1 and Apex are not working correct after running these games system restarts and some times  there will be a Blue Screen of Death  and I'm not sure that whats wrong ...  I didn't OC the card
> I'm really seeing forward to help me out with this matter ... Thank you alot



Its the ram timings, they need to be loosened


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its the ram timings, they need to be loosened


The ram timings ? you mean these 1600mhz 1333mhz ?
I didn't not have any problems  when using R7 360 asus


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> The ram timings ? you mean these 1600mhz 1333mhz ?
> I didn't not have any problems  when using R7 360 asus



No no, on the gpu, it would need a bios mod for that to work, plus possible voltage adjustments.

@NdMk2o1o, @Final_Fighter @MrGenius y'all want to show him how to mod his existing bios with memory timings and voltages?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> The ram timings ? you mean these 1600mhz 1333mhz ?
> I didn't not have any problems  when using R7 360 asus


Can you dump your vbios using the gpuz save bios feature and upload it as a zip file


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Can you dump your vbios using the gpuz save bios feature and upload it as a zip file



Here it is I made a backup from BIOS ....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

I'll take a look in a bit when I can get on my pc


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'll take a look in a bit when I can get on my pc


Thanks m8
an I forgot to mention that GPUs thermal sensor shows 76C or 167F  is it normal for this card in 100% load? coz in the video in first post it was lower after refreshing thermal paste  I did changed it with new one but not much changed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> Thanks m8
> an I forgot to mention that GPUs thermal sensor shows 76C or 167F  is it normal for this card in 100% load? coz in the video in first post it was lower after refreshing thermal paste  I did changed it with new one but not much changed



Takes time, make sure screws are tightened in cross pattern


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Takes time, make sure screws are tightened in cross pattern


I'm damn sure it is tightened very good and every thing is carefully checked ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

ok I'm gonna have a look at this for you now and see what's what.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 10, 2019)

let me look.

here you go. i took the timmings from another rx470 of mine that used the same memory and applied them to your bios. also the power settings on the card were severely lower than a stock rx470 so i modified them to reflect a stock rx470.

good luck.


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

here guyz I think you need to see this pic

Samsung chip pics on my Card


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

ok I can only find 1 compatible bios on the database and it has the same vram memory timings and other settings as yours so I'm not sure thats what the issue is as when I used a mining bios and would get crashes they werent BSOD it would freeze the computer up with a blank coloured screen where I had to do a manual restart, same when I mod my card if I don't get certain settings right or push it too far that's the behaviour it exhibits. When you played apex and bf did you get a message when you restarted the PC about wattman having to restore default settings? 

Oh and can you list the rest of your specs, and if you have any overclocks on the CPU or RAM


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> ok I can only find 1 compatible bios on the database and it has the same vram memory timings as yours so I'm not sure thats what the issue is, can you list the rest of your specs, and if you have any overclocks on the CPU or RAM



I have OCed my CPU i7 3770k to 4.4  with 1.2 Vcore and my Ram to 1336 to stable CPU OC


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

just for arguments sake can you restore stock clocks for CPU and RAM, run default settings in the bios and see if you still get crashing in game?

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/198039/198039 the one bios file with the same device id and sub system id and bios version number that has samsung ships. it is indeed marked as the same 470 mining card you have both bios files are identical


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 10, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> ok I can only find 1 compatible bios on the database and it has the same vram memory timings as yours so I'm not sure thats what the issue is, can you list the rest of your specs, and if you have any overclocks on the CPU or RAM


I was just about to say the same thing. I found an RX 470 STRIX BIOS in the DB yesterday with the same VRAM and timings. So I don't think it's that either. In my experience VRAM instability from clocks being too high usually just crashes the driver, not so much the entire system. And having the timings too tight will give artifacts before crashing anything.

Anyway. Not the card. Something else. I'd do some serious stability testing with the CPU and RAM first. Which is most likely what the problem is(I can almost guarantee it).


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

yea sure w8 m8


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 10, 2019)

flash the bios i provided in post#25. its the original bios with stock rx470 power and memory timmings. should work fine. also like mentioned above, set the cpu to default clocks and give it a try.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> flash the bios i provided in post#25. its the original bios with stock rx470 power and memory timmings. should work fine. also like mentioned above, set the cpu to default clocks and give it a try.


Those timings are the same as his current bios, so I stand by my previous statement about not being sure that's what the issue is, the power settings wont make a difference if it is the vbios though I don't think it is and I think he has the standard Asus bios for that mining card based off the only other 1 I could find which match up perfectly, hence asking him to use bios defaults for CPU and RAM and run games again, guess we shall see.


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

Guys I set the settings to default. And I flashed the bios from #25 but in devicemanger I see this little yellow triangle on GPU driver  and can't install driver while using Intel HD grpahics i see that driver is installed properly but not functioning when plug DVI in i mean there is no Video out put on monitor  ... and it won't let me to boot to windows 10 unless I use safe mode ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> Guys I set the settings to default. And u flashed the bios from #25 but in device manger I see this little yellow triangle and can't install driver ... and it won't let me to boot to windows unless I use safe mode


Use safemode to flash your saved bios back to the card, the one you sent me. Remember to run atiflash as admin.


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok it is done card is at its first stage again. ..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

right, now you have the "original" bios on the card, or at least we think, your CPU and RAM have no OC? can you run the games you tried before that crashed?


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok w8



NdMk2o1o said:


> right, now you have the "original" bios on the card, or at least we think, your CPU and RAM have no OC? can you run the games you tried before that crashed?



Guys I tested the system and the graphics card it does work on default setting on every game but there is a slight stutter while gaming ...
An other thing is do I have to play on stock hardware  setting like non oced parts ?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 10, 2019)

MTF96zn said:


> Ok w8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo, it could well be your CPU or RAM oc was not 100% stable even though you thought it was and the crash was brought on by a certain load in the games you tested, go ahead and overclock your system again you might need to tweak your initial settings and voltages slightly to make it 100% stable but you can make another thread for that one if you have any issues 

Regarding the stutter, you should look at what driver version you have installed, check things like vsync/freesync, windows updates, chipset, game updates etc but I'm happy the GPU seems to be stable for you and we don't need to get messy and messing with bios mods and vram timings etc.


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks I will test and will report back ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Anything?


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anything?


 Well ... as soon as I get back home from work. ..


----------



## MTF96zn (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello guys after a long test I managed to oc i7 3770k to 4.3ghz vcore 1.250 and ram to 1666 mhz it was pretty much stable and no issues where noticed ... no bios change is required BUT if I manage to find or mod one I will report back ASAP 
Thanks for your help and time ...



MTF96zn said:


> Hello guys after a long test I managed to oc i7 3770k to 4.3ghz vcore 1.250 and ram to 1666 mhz it was pretty much stable and no issues where noticed ... no bios change is required BUT if I manage to find or mod one I will report back ASAP
> Thanks for your help and time ...


Oh and I forgot tell that Temps where all in safe zone mb 38c  cpu reached 75c and gpu 69c so I guess my bad oc caused parts ran hotter and not stable  ...


----------



## donskie (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## donskie (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello guys can I use that for gaming?


----------



## Devil33033 (Sep 13, 2019)

donskie said:


> Hello guys can I use that for gaming?


You definitely can .. just next time when you upload a picture of a product hide the serial no. For your own sake


----------



## yungen (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello. Buyed this card - MINING-RX470-4G-LED-S Samsung memory for hackintosh but it not recognized in Mojave - just black screen. Flashed this BIOS Asus RX 570 4 GB BIOS (STRIX Gaming OC)  and like is to problem is gone. Test in Furmark in Windows and in Mojave all ok.


----------

